# anime?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

just curious who here watches anime?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Saw some, mostly semi-sexual stuff a friend was into years ago but except for Frosty the Snowman and Lion King not my thing.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had to hand my resume to an anime character at game stop. Other than that i think the cosplay stuff would be fun, but im old! Tell us what you're into.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Some of those cosplay anime girls give me a chub.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yep! Thats what im talking about! Now i remember a female coworker who went to comic con a few times.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

no such thing as being too old! Ive seen everything from 13 year old cosplayers to pictures of people who have kids and cosplay with them. Anime wise i lean mostly towards action shows like black lagoon but lately I have been a sucker for romance anime for some reason


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I enjoy "Samurai Champloo" and "Trigun", caught a few "Ghost in the Shell" too.
I like the violent badass anti-hero types, mostly.
Though I'm not gonna lie... I did watch a few seasons of "Sekirie" on Netflix. Dem titties... :distracted: (I'm a perverted 13 year old sometimes, sue me.)


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Sailor Moon was creepy. There was definitely something unsettling about a dubiously aged girl providing a bunch of upskirts. Dragonball Z was good. And who can forget this anime spoof classic?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Sailor Moon was creepy. There was definitely something unsettling about a dubiously aged girl providing a bunch of upskirts.


Actually, when taken in the full context, "Sailor Moon" wasn't all that unsettling.
The version sent to the U.S. is not the full context of that series.
It was quite... ahem... "adult" in nature.
The Japanese version of that show was far more gratuitous and sexual. Quite a difference from what was shown here.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I loved Aeon Flux, which was kind of an early form of American anime.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ghostman said:


> just curious who here watches anime?


?????


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OK people, the ghost stumped the old Slipster...so mark this day down on your calendars...

Slippy, being one smart and well read sumbitch, had no friggin clue what this anime was....so he looked it up....

WHAT THE HELL?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its usually Japanese themed cartoons where the characters are sexualized.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Anime is a form of cartoon storytelling where emotion is often over emphasized.
There are various offshoots into other genre, such as violence, technology, or sex.
Some choose to stylize the female form with ample assets, while others avoid it altogether and focus more on graphic novel type storytelling.
Still, others just play with all aspects, and these can range from belly-laugh humorous to a tightening of the britches to discomfort in the stomach.
There are all kinds, for all tastes.
Some extend far outside the realm of "normal", and should probably be avoided, at least in mixed company.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Im with Slippy on this one... WTH?!?


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I talk a lot about life experiences and how your hobbies can teach useful skills..... Anime/Cosplay is one of the most ridiculous wastes of time I have ever seen. It serves absolutely no purpose what so ever. My wife's step sister is into that bullshit and I scratch my head at all the time and money she wastes on it.

If you are into that crap I award you 0 points and may god have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> I talk a lot about life experiences and how your hobbies can teach useful skills..... Anime/Cosplay is one of the most ridiculous wastes of time I have ever seen. It serves absolutely no purpose what so ever. My wife's step sister is into that bullshit and I scratch my head at all the time and money she wastes on it.
> 
> If you are into that crap I award you 0 points and may god have mercy on your soul.


You've not paid them enough attention...
The genre might not be to you liking, but some of those folks are craftsmen, plain and simple.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Trigun, Cowboy Beebop... that's about it... not much into the hentai stuff.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

just like western cartoons anime can very from being tv g to tv ma, usually the tv g stuff isnt sexual but once you get into the tv 14 area you start seeing some pervy stuff, but most anime isnt really hentai, i find it very fun and interesting to watch and i have learned alot about asian culture through it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's like South Park with a weird, repressed Japanese flavor. I forgot about StarBlazers. That was badass! The Iowa class battleship in space.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I go to comic con every year for the cos play crowd. My inner geek rejoices just thinking about it. Love seeing the legion of storm troopers doing their march. We get the best of the best at the Toronto comic con. Dang it now I gotta go see who's coming this year. Well besides Will Wheaton. He's always there. That punk still owes me $5.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Storm Troopers are lame. I would go just to see the wide variety of well endowed poison Ivys. There were more than a few Catwomen there too that warranted a second look.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OK guys, lets stop this thread... its creepin' me out.

Ironically last week Arklatex asked me, he said..."hey Slip betcha a dollar that Kauboy, CSI-Tech, FoolAmI, Whoppo, and Tactical Canuck are into anime?" 

I said, "Ark, I don't even know what that is but I'll take that bet. There's no way those guys are into something like that, they are all great guys that I look up to"!

Ark then asked, "what about James m"?

I told Ark that I ain't betting anything on James M, he's a freak! (A good freak but a freak none the less!)

Slippy just shakes his head and mumbles something about losing a dollar and the world going to crapola...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Actually, the bet was a dollar EACH. so that'll be five bucks, cough it up!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Pay up Slippy, I'm a perv. You can blame my original anime experience, Mmmmmmm Trixie!:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Only $4,,,, I'm not into anami, I prefer the real thing when it comes to my women.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Pay up Slippy, I'm a perv. You can blame my original anime experience, Mmmmmmm Trixie!:


WAIT A DAMN MINUTE!!!!!

Speed Racer is anime? Well, Sheee itt! Color me embarrassed, I grew up watching Speed Racer.
How cool was the Mach 5? Go Speed Racer Go Speed Racer, Go Speed Racer Go!


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

guys its nothing to be ashamed of if your into anime, i for one enjoy it.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

nope, I've watched clips but that is all.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> WAIT A DAMN MINUTE!!!!!
> 
> Speed Racer is anime? Well, Sheee itt! Color me embarrassed, I grew up watching Speed Racer.
> How cool was the Mach 5? Go Speed Racer Go Speed Racer, Go Speed Racer Go!


Oh sweet karma, you are a fair and just maiden.


----------

